# Dentist in Guanajuato



## LewisThor (May 12, 2015)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a dentist in Guanajuato? I have a broken tooth and will be spending a month there soon. 

I speak Spanish, but after visiting a couple dentists here in Guadalajara, I've realized my dentist needs to speak good English.

Thanks!


----------

